# PLEASE READ THIS!!!



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Sorry, but in my experience it's not the same thing, it didn't feel as if it were the right thing.

My post is based on what you posted not the link you posted...to be honest I didn't watch it........I didn't feel I needed to.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Buddhist for many years and recovered........ it's not the same thing at all.

If it was the same thing then this forum would be full of crazy gurus complaining about how unreal they feel....

The overcoming of ego as in selfishness is not the same loss of self experienced in Dpd. In Buddhism the ego referred to is not the same as the ego referred to the in psychology.

Dpd people attempt to get their sense of self back, spiritual people attempt to overcome self as in selfish motivation.

Enlightened people don't lose their sense of self or personality.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd actually go as far as to say dp is the OPPOSITE of enlightenment, as your ego is on overdrive, frantically analyzing every aspect of itself, digging you deeper and deeper into the illusions of Samsara.

Sometimes I've wondered if dp is the 7th bardo, with dying, birth, life, transition, dream and meditation being the other 6.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

And I would actually go as far as to say that depersonalization is when the freakin devil takes a piss on your brain and leaves it to rot!!!!!. :roll:


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

:lol: that's funny edu

"Buddhist for many years and recovered....."
does that mean you are recovering from buddhism? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

flat said:


> :lol: that's funny edu
> 
> "Buddhist for many years and recovered....."
> does that mean you are recovering from buddhism? :lol:


 :lol: that is also funny. I love you anyway Lynsey. :lol: I just couldnt help myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Well... there are certain meditations in the east which revolve around the question.. 'WHO AM I?'

hmmmmm....

don't many people who begin experiencing episodes of dp.. ask themselves 'who am I?' As it did with me.

My dp resulted from this question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

*another thing...

i need to clear one thing up.

DP... WHILE dettached.... THAT STATE OF BEING is what i am referring to.

I am not talking about after experiencing an episod or long with dp. You responded to...dp not being enlightenment because of what it causes one to do. Search for self... or as you say EGO. I am talking about the actual EXPERIENCE of being dettached. *


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

oops posted one to many


----------

